# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  TP LINK DECO

## MAN0S

Καλημέρα, έχω αγοράσει το Tp link deco 3pack, για να έχω  wifi  σε όλους τους χώρους του σπιτιού μου.Το σύστημα μπορώ να πω ότι δουλεύει σχεδόν όσο καλά λέει ο κατασκευαστής του.Παμε τώρα στο πρόβλημα που έχω,το deco υποστηρίζει 2,4GHz κ 5GHz καθώς είναι dual band.Ομως κάποιοι έξυπνοι διακόπτες που έχω (sonoff)κ δουλεύουν στα 2,4 ,δεν μπορούν να σεταριστουν κ βγάζουν μνμ ότι υποστηρίζουν μόνο 2,4GHz. Ρύθμιση ή επιλογή  δεν υπάρχει στην εφαρμογή του deco ώστε να επιλέξω μπάντα χειροκίνητα.Καμια ιδέα του τι παίζει?

----------


## FreeEnergy

Αν τα ρυθμίσεις να δουλεύουν σαν AP ( Access Points ) θα συνεχίσουν να εκπέμπουν και στις δυο συχνότητες ταυτόχρονα; Αν το router που έχεις είναι ασύρματο και εκπέμπει ( ή μπορεί να ρυθμιστεί να εκπέμπει ) μόνο στα 2,4Ghz μήπως αυτό λύσει το πρόβλημα;

----------


## MAN0S

Το εχω δοκιμασει να δουλέψουν σαν ΑΡ,χωρίς αποτέλεσμα,δουλευουν κ οι 2 συχνοτητες.Το ρουτερ δουλευει μονο στα 2,4 κ δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα με οσα sonoff ειναι στην εμβελεια του.Αυτο που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι οι διακοπτες κατά το σεταρισμα διαβάζουν πρώτα την συχνότητα στα 5GHz κ έτσι σταματάει η εγκατάσταση πριν "δουν" τα 2,4.Δεν ξέρω  πια τι άλλο να δοκιμάσω,κ είναι κ κρίμα τόσα λεφτά για το deco,κ να μην μπορεί να σεταριστει με ένα απλό wifi διακόπτη.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Αυτο που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι οι διακοπτες κατά το σεταρισμα διαβάζουν πρώτα την συχνότητα στα 5GHz κ έτσι σταματάει η εγκατάσταση πριν "δουν" τα 2,4.



Ναι αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα δυστυχώς... Εκτός κι αν η TP LINK ή η SONOFF βγάλουν εφαρμογή που να μπορεί να επιλέγει ανάμεσα στις δυο συχνότητες δεν βλέπω και πολύ μέλλον με αυτό  :Sad:  Εκτός κι αν κάνεις καμιά από τις πατέντες που αναφέρουν στο διαδίκτυο. Μεταφέρω μερικές:
Όλα τα DECO είναι κλειστά. Συνδέεις τους SONOFF με το router ( το οποίο είναι στα 2,4Ghz ) και μετά αφού συνδέσεις τα DECO βάζεις στα DECO το ίδιο ακριβώς SSID και κωδικό που είχε το router. Ίσως έτσι συνδεθούν οι έξυπνοι διακόπτες...Αφήνεις μόνο ένα DECO, αυτό που είναι πιο μακριά από τον έξυπνο διακόπτη που θες. Το 5Ghz σήμα έχει μικρότερη εμβέλεια από το 2,4Ghz. Ίσως έτσι συνδεθούν οι έξυπνοι διακόπτες στο 2,4. Μετά βάζεις και τα υπόλοιπα DECO.Επιστρέφεις τα DECO πίσω γιατί δεν κάνουν την δουλειά που θέλεις. Αν δεν πέρασαν 14 ημέρες από την αγορά μπορείς να τα επιστρέψεις χωρίς καμία απολύτως δικαιολογία. Νομοθεσία εδώ: https://europa.eu/youreurope/citizen...s/index_el.htm

----------


## MAN0S

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, το 1 ήταν το επόμενο που θα έκανα,το 2 δεν το γνώριζα καν,και το 3 δεν παίζει διότι τα deco δουλεύουν πολύ καλά κατά τα άλλα.Αν βρω λύση,θα ενημερωσω

----------


## MAN0S

Δυστυχώς τίποτα δεν δούλεψε από τα παραπάνω. Σκέφτομαι τώρα μήπως βρω τρόπο προσωρινα να μπλοκαρω  με κάποιο τροπο(αν υπαρχει) την συχνοτητα των 5GHz ώστε να κάνω την εγκατάσταση

----------


## MAN0S

Τελικά μπόρεσαν να συνδεθούν με τον εξής τρόπο.
Αγορασα ενα repeater tp link  κ εδωσα ιδιο κωδικο κ ssid με των decko,αφαιρεσα τα deco απο το ρευμα ,έκανα την σύνδεση πάνω στο repeater, έκλεισα το ρεύμα,αφαίρεσα το repeater τελείως κ συνδεσα το deco κ τα sonoff δούλεψαν κανονικά .

----------


## SV1JRT

Τα TP-LINK είναι τα πιο άχρηστα μηχανήματα που υπάρχουν. Πεταμένα L7.
Βάψε τα μπλε και πέτα τα στην θάλασσα !!!

.

----------


## MAN0S

> Τα TP-LINK είναι τα πιο άχρηστα μηχανήματα που υπάρχουν. Πεταμένα L7.
> Βάψε τα μπλε και πέτα τα στην θάλασσα !!!
> 
> .



Πολύ ωραία η πρόταση σου, βρήκα λίγο σκούρο μπλε στην αποθήκη μου,τα εβαψα κ μολις στεγνώσουν θα τα περάσω κ ένα χέρι βερνίκι για να αντέχουν στο νερό,κ κατ' ευθείαν τρέχω να τα ρίξω στη θάλασσα.

----------


## JOUN

> Τα TP-LINK είναι τα πιο άχρηστα μηχανήματα που υπάρχουν. Πεταμένα L7.
> Βάψε τα μπλε και πέτα τα στην θάλασσα !!!
> 
> .



Ποτε σεν μπορεσα να κανω δουλεια με οποιοδηποτε TP-LINK..Οτι και να δοκιμασα ηταν προβληματικο και δυστροπο,ηθελε να ασχολεισαι συνεχεια μαζι του.
Το ακριβως αντιθετο συμβαινει με τα Ubiquiti: Οτι και να δοκιμασα ακομη και για πρωτη φορα,δουλεψε αψογα και δεν το ξαναασχοληθηκα μαζι του..

----------


## MAN0S

> Ναι αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα δυστυχώς... Εκτός κι αν η TP LINK ή η SONOFF βγάλουν εφαρμογή που να μπορεί να επιλέγει ανάμεσα στις δυο συχνότητες δεν βλέπω και πολύ μέλλον με αυτό  Εκτός κι αν κάνεις καμιά από τις πατέντες που αναφέρουν στο διαδίκτυο. Μεταφέρω μερικές:
> Όλα τα DECO είναι κλειστά. Συνδέεις τους SONOFF με το router ( το οποίο είναι στα 2,4Ghz ) και μετά αφού συνδέσεις τα DECO βάζεις στα DECO το ίδιο ακριβώς SSID και κωδικό που είχε το router. Ίσως έτσι συνδεθούν οι έξυπνοι διακόπτες...Αφήνεις μόνο ένα DECO, αυτό που είναι πιο μακριά από τον έξυπνο διακόπτη που θες. Το 5Ghz σήμα έχει μικρότερη εμβέλεια από το 2,4Ghz. Ίσως έτσι συνδεθούν οι έξυπνοι διακόπτες στο 2,4. Μετά βάζεις και τα υπόλοιπα DECO.Επιστρέφεις τα DECO πίσω γιατί δεν κάνουν την δουλειά που θέλεις. Αν δεν πέρασαν 14 ημέρες από την αγορά μπορείς να τα επιστρέψεις χωρίς καμία απολύτως δικαιολογία. Νομοθεσία εδώ: https://europa.eu/youreurope/citizen...s/index_el.htm



Έγινε πλέον δυνατή η επιλογή ανάμεσα σε 2,4 ή 5Ghz ή κ τις 2 ταυτοχρονα με αναβάθμιση στο καινούργιο firmware.

----------

